# 54 Days at Sea



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi to all my photography buddies here in the KBoards Photo Gallery. Just got back a few days ago from three weeks in Singapore and Indonesia. Anyway, while I was away my latest travel series, 54 Days at Sea, started running. Here is one shot from each article:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's _54 Days at Sea - Alhambra, Spain_:



















And a video of our transit of the Strait of Gibraltar during near-hurricane force winds and high seas:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some snaps from today's _54 Days at Sea - Touring Alhambra_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample photography from today's _Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Alhambra Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _54 Days at Sea - April 7, Ibiza_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the photos from today's _54 Days at Sea - Photographing Ibiza_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photos from today's _Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Ibiza Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of the photos posted in today's _54 Days at Sea - April 8, Santa Maria de Montserrat Abbey_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photos from today's _54 Days at Sea - Touring Montserrat Abbey_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Montserrat Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos posted in today's _54 Days at Sea - April 8, La Sagrada Familia and Casa Milà_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photos from today's _54 Days at Sea - Walking around Barcelona_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Barcelona Favorites_:







"Street Lights"​






"Parasols and Fans"​


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _54 Days at Sea - April 9, Another day in Barcelona_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample photos from today's _54 Days at Sea - Visiting Park Guell, Barcelona_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _54 Days at Sea - April 10, Saint-Tropez_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few of the shots from today's _54 Days at Sea - Port Grimaud, France_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some photos from today's _Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Saint-Tropez and Port Grimaud Favorites_:

The Bicycle:









Balcony and Shadows:









l'Auberge des Maures:









Roof Tiles:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _54 Days at Sea - April 11, Livorno and Pisa_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

From today's _54 Days at Sea - Touring Pisa and the second "Leaning Tower"_:


----------

